# Is my tarantula dead?



## EmJayy (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey guys.. So I've had this little guys since January.. He was also born in January. He is a curly hair tarantula. This afternoon I went to check up on him as he is due for a molt soon and he literally looks frozen.. I tried moving him and I get no reactions.. He's not lying on his back.. He's upright and his legs are also slightly up. He was spinning his web to molt and there was still a bit of web coming out his bum.. He also isn't in a death curl.. I took him out his cage and put him in a container that's very humid and warm.. So i dont know if he is dead? Or what is wrong with him? He hasn't moved at all


----------



## Flexzone (Aug 18, 2016)

Your Brachypelma albopilosum isn't dead, T's in premolt become lethargic storing energy for the strenuous molt. Leave your T be back in its orginal enclosure, it should be alright without intervention, just make sure it has a water dish with fresh water to drink from should it needs to rehydrate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 18, 2016)

Flexzone said:


> Your Brachypelma albopilosum isn't dead, T's in premolt are lethargic storing energy for the strenuous molt. Leave your T be and refrain from poking it. It should be alright without intervention, just make sure it was a waterdish with fresh water to drink from should it needs to rehydrate.


Is it okay to leave it in its container? It's humid and warm and he's ontop on paper towels


----------



## EulersK (Aug 18, 2016)

Contrary to popular believe, a tarantula on its back is _not_ dead. Far from it. Please watch this video on molting, this will go over everything you need to know:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 18, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> Is it okay to leave it in its container? It's humid and warm and he's ontop on paper towels


Wait, why is it on paper towels? No, put it back into the enclosure. And how are you keeping it warm? Do no use heat lamps, heat mats, or anything else for that matter. Just leave it completely alone, that's what it needs right now.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 18, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> Is it okay to leave it in its container? It's humid and warm and he's ontop on paper towels


Please put him back where he was.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 18, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> Is it okay to leave it in its container? It's humid and warm and he's ontop on paper towels


You put it in an ICU? No, there´s absolutely no need for that! Your T is by no means dehydrated. Just get it back to its enclosure and leave it be until it moults!!! Keep the water dish filled.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 18, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> Is it okay to leave it in its container? It's humid and warm and he's ontop on paper towels


Remove any heat source unless the room is below 70f.  It's my understanding that Brachypelma albopilosum prefer a dryer habitat, with an always full water dish.
As far as leaving it in the container, I'm not sure.  Please don't do anything until someone with more experience than me chimes in on that.
Edit: Vanessa and Townes are a couple of the more experienced ones I meant.  Listen to them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EulersK (Aug 18, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Remove any heat source unless the room is below 70f.  It's my understanding that Brachypelma albopilosum prefer a dryer habitat, with an always full water dish.


Like all Brachypelma, this is a very hardy species. I wouldn't even worry about them if the temperature dipped to 60F.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 18, 2016)

Sorry I didn't see your comment @EulersK of course you're on my list of trusted, experienced people too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## G. pulchra (Aug 18, 2016)

It amazes me that the common reaction from a newcomer to a tarantula not moving or in it's back is to poke or prod it.    These are not dogs or cats!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 18, 2016)

@EmJayy I hope you will consider sticking around and using this forum to do more research on your tarantula. You need to do more research, please. You have picked one of the best tarantulas available to start out with, because they are extremely hardy and forgiving of new comers mistakes, but you will still need to bone up on the basics of care and what you can expect as time goes on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Willuminati (Aug 18, 2016)

Pet rocks are fun

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 18, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> He was spinning his web to molt and there was still a bit of web coming out his bum


If this was happening, why did you remove the T?

Your T is not dead. I *STRONGLY* suggest  you read a lot more about Ts and their behavior. You clearly don't know enough yet to provide the best husbandry you can. Your T looks perfectly fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 18, 2016)

Ive experienced him molting before.. He's not on his back though, he's upright and dead still.. Doesn't move at all even when I touch him


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 18, 2016)

G. pulchra said:


> It amazes me that the common reaction from a newcomer to a tarantula not moving or in it's back is to poke or prod it.    These are not dogs or cats!


It wasn't my first reaction to poke him.. My first reaction was to move his hide to see if he'd move because he usually does.. When I saw he wasn't moving I got scared and poked him.. I'm also not a newcomer I have 2 tarantulas and I've experienced both of them molting


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 18, 2016)

viper69 said:


> If this was happening, why did you remove the T?
> 
> Your T is not dead. I *STRONGLY* suggest  you read a lot more about Ts and their behavior. You clearly don't know enough yet to provide the best husbandry you can. Your T looks perfectly fine.


I moved him because he is not moving at all.. I left him for a couple hours before I moved him


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 18, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> It wasn't my first reaction to poke him.. My first reaction was to move his hide to see if he'd move because he usually does.. When I saw he wasn't moving I got scared and poked him.. I'm also not a newcomer I have 2 tarantulas and I've experienced both of them molting



Please.  Just put him back in his cage. Put the hide back over him. Fresh water. Ignore him. He's doing what B. albopilosums do -- driving their handlers crazy. They are sneaky little devils. Ignore him. 
Don't do anything to him unless he starts smelling, then yes -- the experts were wrong. Which is unlikely. 
Having 2 Ts doesn't make you an authority. 
If you're just trolling then you've had your laugh. 
If not READ and LISTEN to the old timers!


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 18, 2016)

crone said:


> Please.  Just put him back in his cage. Put the hide back over him. Fresh water. Ignore him. He's doing what B. albopilosums do -- driving their handlers crazy. They are sneaky little devils. Ignore him.
> Don't do anything to him unless he starts smelling, then yes -- the experts were wrong. Which is unlikely.
> Having 2 Ts doesn't make you an authority.
> If you're just trolling then you've had your laugh.
> If not READ and LISTEN to the old timers!


I just put him back in his cage .. But you you understand what I mean when I say he literally is not moving at all.. I had him on my hand now to get him back and his body hasn't even changed position..


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 18, 2016)

crone said:


> Please.  Just put him back in his cage. Put the hide back over him. Fresh water. Ignore him. He's doing what B. albopilosums do -- driving their handlers crazy. They are sneaky little devils. Ignore him.
> Don't do anything to him unless he starts smelling, then yes -- the experts were wrong. Which is unlikely.
> Having 2 Ts doesn't make you an authority.
> If you're just trolling then you've had your laugh.
> If not READ and LISTEN to the old timers!


I'm not trolling either. I actually care about him a lot he was my first tarantula and I haven't stopped crying. And yes I know spiders don't get attached to us but I'm doing everything you guys are telling me to do. I'm not trolling at all


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 18, 2016)

just put him back in his original cage and leave him be. my B albos are so tolerant of me they also dont move when i touch them for rehousing. your T will be fine as long as it is left alone to molt, a water dish would also help.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes I understand okay. A lot of us here get anxious about our kids of all species. 
You're going to have to have trust in Nature and the old timers. 
Make sure his water dish is full at all times.  My B. albopilosum loves to "swim" in hers.


----------



## Squidsalad (Aug 18, 2016)

Your tarantula is not dead. The rule is that unless the invertebate is smelling,and rotting, it's not dead.  Invertebrates are weird.  When tarantulas are molting they get lethargic,  and not all that responsive. Typically I just see them rolled over on their back.  Normal stuff . 


If I feel like my tarantula is about to molt,  I ignore them for a few days to a week until they have molted,  then wait for them to harden. They're a low stress animal.


----------



## darkness975 (Aug 18, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> Hey guys.. So I've had this little guys since January.. He was also born in January. He is a curly hair tarantula. This afternoon I went to check up on him as he is due for a molt soon and he literally looks frozen.. I tried moving him and I get no reactions.. He's not lying on his back.. He's upright and his legs are also slightly up. He was spinning his web to molt and there was still a bit of web coming out his bum.. He also isn't in a death curl.. I took him out his cage and put him in a container that's very humid and warm.. So i dont know if he is dead? Or what is wrong with him? He hasn't moved at all


Side note:  Given the size that the spider appears to be in that picture you posted I would venture a guess that it was not born in January.  It is likely much older than that. 

Unless I am mis-seeing the image.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 19, 2016)

crone said:


> Yes I understand okay. A lot of us here get anxious about our kids of all species.
> You're going to have to have trust in Nature and the old timers.
> Make sure his water dish is full at all times.  My B. albopilosum loves to "swim" in hers.


He's back in his cage with water. It's the next morning and he still hasn't moved.. I forgot to add last night when I moved him from the other container back into his cage his legs were like stiff but his body just flopped around.. If that makes sense?


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 19, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> Side note:  Given the size that the spider appears to be in that picture you posted I would venture a guess that it was not born in January.  It is likely much older than that.
> 
> Unless I am mis-seeing the image.


I think you're mis-seeing him because he's very small.. He's about 5cm


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 19, 2016)

Need pics.


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 19, 2016)

crone said:


> Need pics.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks like an upside down molt.  Very wierd.  Don't touch it again unless someone more experienced than me says otherwise.


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 19, 2016)

Girl he's in premolt!!  Look how dark his abdomen is!  The poor thing's probably frazzled because you've messed with him!
Also, after his molt like say 2 weeks put in ecoearth coco fiber. He needs at least 4 more inches. At that age they like to rearrange the "furniture."  Where's his water dish?  Show it to us.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## DeanK (Aug 19, 2016)

Also get rid of that cardboard "hide" and give it some cork bark or any other safe wooden hide. The cardboard will get nasty

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 19, 2016)

You haven't given him enough substrate to bury himself in his hide. That's why he's going all zombie right now. 
Give him a water dish approximately his size. Take all forms of heat away including the light and leave him alone!!  
Let your spider do what he wants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 19, 2016)

I agree with Crone... spiders have been spidering for a very very long time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 19, 2016)

But 


crone said:


> You haven't given him enough substrate to bury himself in his hide. That's why he's going all zombie right now.
> Give him a water dish approximately his size. Take all forms of heat away including the light and leave him alone!!
> Let your spider do what he wants.


but he's frozen.. I don't have a light on him that was just so you guys could see him


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 19, 2016)

crone said:


> Girl he's in premolt!!  Look how dark his abdomen is!  The poor thing's probably frazzled because you've messed with him!
> Also, after his molt like say 2 weeks put in ecoearth coco fiber. He needs at least 4 more inches. At that age they like to rearrange the "furniture."  Where's his water dish?  Show it to us.


I know he's in premolt.. He hasn't wanted to eat for 2 months and now he's extremely dark but he was walking around day before yesterday and then yesterday he started spinning webs then just froze and he's stayed in that position even when I move him.


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 19, 2016)

crone said:


> You haven't given him enough substrate to bury himself in his hide. That's why he's going all zombie right now.
> Give him a water dish approximately his size. Take all forms of heat away including the light and leave him alone!!
> Let your spider do what he wants.


After school today I'm going to get more substrate for him and my other T.. And he already has a water bowl the same size as him.. It's in the opposite corner to him and he knows where it is cause he was sitting by it 2 days ago


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 19, 2016)

I got more substrate for him and my other T.. I put it in their cages now.. The lady at the pet store said he probably is dead my heart is broken but I will wait a couple days and hopefully you guys are right..


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 19, 2016)

The experienced ones here have more knowledge than almost any pet store employee.  Trust them over her.


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 19, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> The experienced ones here have more knowledge than almost any pet store employee.  Trust them over her.


I'm trying.. Not giving up yet.. This is my baby and my first T I got


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 19, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> I'm trying.. Not giving up yet.. This is my baby and my first T I got


Just follow the advice you get here.  These people know what they're talking about.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 19, 2016)

and for the love of all that is holy, quit moving him around~~!! if he IS molting, or trying too, you're messing with it constantly is NOT helping.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## cold blood (Aug 20, 2016)

From the descriptions, it seems dead. One of the most common ways for a t to die is molt complications, sometimes these problems manifest themselves before the t ever gets to molt.  Since younger ts molt a lot more frequently, they face the risk more often.

If the t has been moved several times and is "frozen", that's not a sign of a living t...just how its sitting, on its belly with all legs off the ground, unnatural.   Probably had trouble popping the carapace because it was attempting an upright molt. This is how I lost my T. cyaneolum.

Curious how big this spider was when you got it.  It seems awfully large to be born just 8 months ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 21, 2016)

cold blood said:


> From the descriptions, it seems dead. One of the most common ways for a t to die is molt complications, sometimes these problems manifest themselves before the t ever gets to molt.  Since younger ts molt a lot more frequently, they face the risk more often.
> 
> If the t has been moved several times and is "frozen", that's not a sign of a living t...just how its sitting, on its belly with all legs off the ground, unnatural.   Probably had trouble popping the carapace because it was attempting an upright molt. This is how I lost my T. cyaneolum.
> 
> Curious how big this spider was when you got it.  It seems awfully large to be born just 8 months ago.


He was about 2cm when I got him and he now is about 4/5.. That is just a photo of him a couple weeks ago..


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 21, 2016)

News update everyone my baby is dead :'( it's been 4 days and his body is so stiff now  <\3


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 21, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> News update everyone my baby is dead :'( it's been 4 days and his body is so stiff now  <\3


I'm very sorry to here that.  
Should you choose to try again, please learn more here.  Ask lots of questions, search for posts about whatever species you'd like to keep.  I have found no better source for tarantula care than here.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cold blood (Aug 21, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> He was about 2cm when I got him and he now is about 4/5


Yeah he may have been 6 months to a year when you got him at that size, they're born as little 1/4-1/3" tenny things.

Sorry for the loss, it was definitely waaaaay pre-molt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks guys  I am getting a Grammostola rosea and the owner told me exactly how she cares for her.. If I need any help I will definitely ask you guys.. Thanks for all the advice though


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 21, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> Thanks guys  I am getting a Grammostola rosea and the owner told me exactly how she cares for her.. If I need any help I will definitely ask you guys.. Thanks for all the advice though



annnd.... how does she care for her?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 21, 2016)

ratluvr76 said:


> annnd.... how does she care for her?


Good point.  A lot of people, even smart ones, have wrong information.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Aug 21, 2016)

I just want to put this out there, a sling at that size doesn't need +4" of substrate. All of my guys are fine with ~2", and they never burrow (likely since they have an adequate hide). I mean, that much substrate won't hurt, but it's a bit of an overkill. Unless the tank is really tall, then by all means you should add it so the T doesn't get hurt incase it falls down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 21, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> Thanks guys  I am getting a Grammostola rosea


Sounds exciting...*NOT*.

I can just give you this instead if you like, you won't know the difference most days.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 21, 2016)

ratluvr76 said:


> annnd.... how does she care for her?


She said she basically just keeps her water bowl in the cage but keeps the substrate dry and when she nears a molt she makes about one third of the cage damp,, she also feeds her once a week


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 21, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Sounds exciting...*NOT*.
> 
> I can just give you this instead if you like, you won't know the difference most days.


Hahaha very funny  no I just wanna try new T's Yenno,, and I've wanted this one for a while.. But there's no ways im getting another curly hair.. It'll make me too sad


----------



## cold blood (Aug 21, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> She said she basically just keeps her water bowl in the cage but keeps the substrate dry and when she nears a molt she makes about one third of the cage damp,, she also feeds her once a week


Sounds good, but there's no need to moisten EVER...and considering just how difficult it is to pinpoint molts with the species, you'd just be guessing at when to add it anyway...they do though, despise moist sub, I can tell you that.   I never moisten mine, and she molts just fine, even if it is only once every 4-5 years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 21, 2016)

There's quite a few good ones for beginners.  I love my husbands Grammostola pulchripes.  It's not flashy, but it moves a around a little and is super easy to take care of.


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 22, 2016)

Just wanted to know how you guys pick up your T's? I've seen a lot of videos of people picking them up from the sides but I'm too scared cause I feel like I'll hurt them?


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't. Handling is stressful for the spider.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 22, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> I don't. Handling is stressful for the spider.


Woah.. Why??


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 22, 2016)

It's not natural for them.  They're not capable of getting used to it, althgh some species tolerate it better than others.  Handling is a dangerous thing for them too, as a fall can easily be deadly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## G. pulchra (Aug 22, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> Woah.. Why??



These aren't your normal pets, and you shouldn't treat them as such.  If you really want to handle/touch a pet, a tarantula is not for you.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey guys so I waited about 2 weeks before I buried him.. But yeah he is dead,, his abdomen started to kinda shrivel up, anyways,, I noticed that there were these tiny white bugs underneath his abdomen but like they were tiny.. And i dont know if that is what killed him or if they were there just cause he was decomposing? I checked the soil and I checked my Chaco aswell but it was only on him? Any ideas what they could've been?


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm not sure exactly what they are, but it sounds like they were just eating his decomposing body.  If you're planning to use that enclosure for another creature, it wouldn't hurt to change the substrate.
My condolences on the loss of your pet.


----------



## EmJayy (Aug 30, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> I'm not sure exactly what they are, but it sounds like they were just eating his decomposing body.  If your planning to use that enclosure for another creature, it wouldn't hurt to change the substrate.
> My condolences on the loss of your pet.


Yeah if I use it again I will clean it out.. And thanks  it's never easy


----------



## EmJayy (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey guys  so I got my Chilean rose and turns out she was actually due for a molt! I came home at about 6pm and she was lying in her back. Just wanted to check its almost 11pm and she's still lying like that doing anything.. I have not touched her or moved her.. Is she just resting for the struggle ahead?


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Sep 12, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> Hey guys  so I got my Chilean rose and turns out she was actually due for a molt! I came home at about 6pm and she was lying in her back. Just wanted to check its almost 11pm and she's still lying like that doing anything.. I have not touched her or moved her.. Is she just resting for the struggle ahead?


How big is she?  It takes bigger ones a bit longer to molt.  Nothing to worry about at the moment.  No matter what, when molting, never touch your spider.


----------



## EmJayy (Sep 12, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> How big is she?  It takes bigger ones a bit longer to molt.  Nothing to worry about at the moment.  No matter what, when molting, never touch your spider.


She's about +-10cm the guy didn't know exactly how old she is but he estimated between 3-5 years.. when should I start being concerned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Sep 12, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> She's about +-10cm the guy didn't know exactly how old she is but he estimated between 3-5 years.. when should I start being concerned


Not anytime soon.  That is well within normal from my experience.  If you look closely, you may see kinda pulsing movements as she wriggles out of the old exo.  Really fascinating.  Enjoy the experience.  No need to worry at all.


----------



## EmJayy (Sep 12, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Not anytime soon.  That is well within normal from my experience.  If you look closely, you may see kinda pulsing movements as she wriggles out of the old exo.  Really fascinating.  Enjoy the experience.  No need to worry at all.


No she's not even making those movements, she's just lying there dead still.. Do you think she could just be resting?


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Sep 12, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> No she's not even making those movements, she's just lying there dead still.. Do you think she could just be resting?


Her body is being prepared for a big change.  Still nothing to worry about.  Relax.  She's okay.


----------



## EmJayy (Sep 12, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Her body is being prepared for a big change.  Still nothing to worry about.  Relax.  She's okay.


Okay thanks haha I'll try relax  I just get nervous because of my other one that died.. I'll let you know if anything changes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Sep 12, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> Okay thanks haha I'll try relax  I just get nervous because of my other one that died.. I'll let you know if anything changes


I understand.  I get like that too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Sep 12, 2016)

Also, congrats on your new T!


----------



## EmJayy (Sep 12, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Also, congrats on your new T!


Thanks! She molted over night

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Sep 12, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> Thanks! She molted over night


Hooray!  I'm glad to hear it!


----------



## EmJayy (Sep 13, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Hooray!  I'm glad to hear it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Sep 13, 2016)

She's really lovely!  Beautiful rose gold coloring.


----------



## EmJayy (Sep 14, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> She's really lovely!  Beautiful rose gold coloring.


Thank you


----------



## Misty Day (Sep 14, 2016)

EmJayy said:


> She's about +-10cm the guy didn't know exactly how old she is but he estimated between 3-5 years.


At her size I'd estimate her to be 10+ years old. _G.Rosea's_ are *really* slow growers.

Congrats on the molt, she's a beauty!


----------

